# Winters Coming.... Woo Hoo



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy Summer Solstice......... Winters on the way.Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;2007200 said:


> Happy Summer Solstice......... Winters on the way.Thumbs Up


Couldn't agree more...

Today, it's been in the mid to upper 80's here, and I can't wait till it's back in the low 30's. I hate sunburn...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2007200 said:


> Happy Summer Solstice......... Winters on the way.Thumbs Up


You are one sick puppy..........................my wife got pissed at me yesterday for saying the same thing. Thumbs Up:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Buff,

You better check on your parents, now that they've moved to FLA.

Some real wacked out things happening there...

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/fla-woman-selfies-sex-pit-bull-cops-article-1.2260802


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LOL...... That's the ultimate white trailer trash, fat white chick and Pit Bull swapping DNA. Lets just hope she doesn't have puppies.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm still waiting for spring to start.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Spring was awesome here in Chicagoland. Both days!


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

The best part of summer is the girls walking around flaunting there stuff. I love summer, but it doesn't make me money


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Summer sucks.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2016689 said:


> Summer sucks.......


Amen and amen.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

to_buy;2016681 said:


> The best part of summer is the girls walking around flaunting there stuff. I love summer, but it doesn't make me money


I can see "stuff" in the gym, or nudie bar...

I hate summer. Can't stand sweating, and most of all, my skin burning in the sun.

I'll pass, thanks..


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Starting to gear up for the season! 100 or so days to go!

Prelim reports are looking like a good one...Talking about the El Nino and this from NOAA: There is a greater than 90% chance that El Niño will continue through Northern Hemisphere winter 2015-16, and around an 80% chance it will last into early spring 2016.

Meaning wet winter add in the polar vortex and BOOM BISHES!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Polar vortex...

I wish I knew more about weather, I can only tell ya about yesterday's with any certainty


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

AccuCon;2017346 said:


> Starting to gear up for the season! 100 or so days to go!
> 
> Prelim reports are looking like a good one...Talking about the El Nino and this from NOAA: There is a greater than 90% chance that El Niño will continue through Northern Hemisphere winter 2015-16, and around an 80% chance it will last into early spring 2016.
> 
> Meaning wet winter add in the polar vortex and BOOM BISHES!!!!!


We typically have our 1st snow in mid-late September and 1st plowable storm in October.
It's getting close to snow time.........Thumbs Up


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I was thinking yesterday, I need to sand blast the plow and put some fresh paint on it. I'll wait til it cools off a bit to do that job. I seldom get to plow before January here in the Finger Lakes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2017358 said:


> We typically have our 1st snow in mid-late September and 1st plowable storm in October.
> It's getting close to snow time.........Thumbs Up


Maybe I should bring a plow?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2017364 said:


> Maybe I should bring a plow?


You wouldn't be able to handle plowing in the west....... Leave it to the prosThumbs Up


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I dislike all of you right now. Why in such a hurry to complain about snow, workers, all the idiots out on the road and all the @sshats that park just in the right place to annoy the crap out of me. 

Right now I am enjoying the bikini views, summer storms and time out on the water. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2017385 said:


> You wouldn't be able to handle plowing in the west....... Leave it to the prosThumbs Up


Oh puhleaze...........it isn't like you need to be a rocket surgeon to plow snow.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

kimber750;2017386 said:


> I dislike all of you right now. Why in such a hurry to complain about snow, workers, all the idiots out on the road and all the @sshats that park just in the right place to annoy the crap out of me.
> 
> Right now I am enjoying the bikini views, summer storms and time out on the water. Thumbs Up


Because I love it....While I also love my current tan, its still a ways off but time to start planning...

I laugh at people when they are like isnt it early to start thinking about that...I'm like yeah maybe if I just shoveled my driveway...lol...People really have no clue the amount of work that goes into the guy coming in the middle of the night and cleaning their parking lot, drive, road, etc.

Dont lie you cant wait to hear the sound of the plow slamming down on the fresh powder, that subtle yet aggressive thud!!!


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

AccuCon;2017398 said:


> Dont lie you cant wait to hear the sound of the plow slamming down on the fresh powder, that subtle yet aggressive thud!!!


I heard that in my head as I read it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

AccuCon;2017398 said:


> Dont lie you cant wait to hear the sound of the plow slamming down on the fresh powder, that subtle yet aggressive thud!!!


Had to put it in my signature....

:waving:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

kimber750;2017386 said:


> I dislike all of you right now.
> 
> Right now I am enjoying the bikini views, summer storms and time out on the water. Thumbs Up


Screw the bikini's...... I'm not allowed to touch them anyway. All it does is make me more aggressive... you know, like any un-neutered dog would be...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2017394 said:


> Oh puhleaze...........it isn't like you need to be a rocket surgeon to plow snow.


Rocket Surgeon....... WTF is that.........

Anyone can push slop, it takes skill and an understanding of the molecular structure of Colorado "Fluff" to plow out west.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2017467 said:


> Rocket Surgeon....... WTF is that.........
> 
> Anyone can push slop, it takes skill and an understanding of the molecular structure of Colorado "Fluff" to plow out west.Thumbs Up


Is that what you're calling MJ now out tgere?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

AccuCon;2017398 said:


> Because I love it....While I also love my current tan, its still a ways off but time to start planning...
> 
> I laugh at people when they are like isnt it early to start thinking about that...I'm like yeah maybe if I just shoveled my driveway...lol...People really have no clue the amount of work that goes into the guy coming in the middle of the night and cleaning their parking lot, drive, road, etc.
> 
> Dont lie you cant wait to hear the sound of the plow slamming down on the fresh powder, that subtle yet aggressive thud!!!


Before I can even get going with snow I need to close the farm down, pull the boats, pull the docks then start digging the plow out of its hiding place. And I am feeling way too lazy to do any of that just yet. :salute:


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

AccuCon;2017398 said:


> Because I love it....While I also love my current tan, its still a ways off but time to start planning...
> 
> I laugh at people when they are like isnt it early to start thinking about that...I'm like yeah maybe if I just shoveled my driveway...lol...People really have no clue the amount of work that goes into the guy coming in the middle of the night and cleaning their parking lot, drive, road, etc.
> 
> Dont lie you cant wait to hear the sound of the plow slamming down on the fresh powder, that subtle yet aggressive thud!!!


 dkm right now!!It will be here in a minute. And come February, we'll all be crying.


----------

